# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Përtej cakut të meditimit

## macia_blu

Kesaj vjeshte  te grite e te kuqe  e fare pak te verdhe, te gjitha portat e mendjes  i kam lene-harruar hapur dhe, marrezia  me ka pushtuar te gjitha  qoshet e kokes time te formuar mire e te mbushur keq. Per here te pare , ne kete vjeshte  te  lagur  supesh me  llloji lloji ngjyrash e pa asnje fije  floku ne koke te saj me vjen  ta le veten ne dore te marrezise prej  se ciles mund te me terheq  qofte edhe zvarre dora e nje burri. Pune e madhe se burri mund te mos jete burri im. Pune e madhe se  as nuk e njoh kete burre. Rastesisht i di emrin. Por i njoh gjuhen e syve   dhe gjuhen e etjes per loje. Ky burre pervec emrit dhe  gjuheve qe zotron  drejtepersedrejti nga  heshtja   per ne heshtjen time   ka  edhe duar llafazane e bujare. Ka edhe  nje fytyre... nje fytyre dygjysmeshe. Po ta ndash fytyren e tij perafersisht ne dy pjese te barabarta duke u perpjekur   te jesh i perpikte  ne   gjysme ndarje duhet te fillosh nga kodra e hundes. E do te thuash me bindje se  njera gjysem e fytyres ka driten e engjellit ndersa gjysma tjeter ka hijen dhe joshjen e djallit. Pra hyn tek burrat burra e te bukur. Pastaj pervec flokeve qe, i lyen te zeze per te mashtruar nen te errten ngjyre 43 vite, ka nje gjoks te mrekullueshem. Aty ndizen te gjithe zjarret e femrave qe e rrethojne, nese femrat rrethuese ngjajne sado pak me mua. Nese jo, nuk di c'te them. Gjoksi i mbeshtet  burueshem e varshem nga dy supe  qe rrin larg njeritjetrit (pra shpatull gjere) dhe rrethohet nga  dy krah te fuqishem qe mbarojne me duar fine, te sjellshme. Hem te sjellshme e kerkuese. Hem kerkuese, fjalamane e bujare. ( ky njeri flet me gjeste , sidomos me mua. Pasi vetem gjuhen e  gjesteve kemi te perbashket). Kur me preku per here te para njera prej tyre(duarve) ne mbas qafe , me mbolli ca mornica majoshe te ftohta.
Qe mbas dores se pare te tij, mjafton kur jemi jo vetem te prek mbasqafen e vet  qe te me perseritet mbjellja e mornicave ne mbas qafen time e deri  ne  paraqafe. Sy e goje mbyllim  te dy njeheresh dhe i theme heshtjeve tona "oh me ka marre malli"!
 ***
Mbreme   midis lakuriqesise se nates, nje nate e marre qe konkuronte kuverite  me mua, duart e tij shperndane mornicat zjarruese neper gjithe lekuren time. Me buze e dhembe me kish mbjellur ca trendafila  kuq-zjarr e mavi  ne gjoks e ne ije. Ku ta dish edhe ne  kurriz pasi ende nuk e kam pare. Sot jam nje kurve e trendafilte. (Ketij zjarri neser do t'mi hedhin dhe' te lagur  me lot te rreme  permbi,  e nuk kam pse ta shuaj sot, le te digjet...).
***
Nuk e di si kisha dashur dhe pse kisha dashur ta josh kete mashkull te zene. Kete burre qe s'eshte i imi. E qe nuk mund te behet imi kurre.Per here te pare, para e prane nje burri provoj  te jem e liruar nga ndjenja e pronesise , dhe me pleqeka keshtu. Qenkam rritur deri tek  frika, e nuk besoj  me   ne dashuri, terhiqem pas lojrave. E kjo eshte  me  siguri nje loje e kenaqesise pa lumturi. 
Kam ndenjur gjithe jeten shpine per shpine me kenaqesite e mundshme duke  kerkuar lumturine e pasosme, qe u fitoka  ne pronesimin e nje burri! Nje hic e gjysem! Edhe kenaqesite  gjysma e hicit jane. Nga te dyja asgjete, gjysma e hicit eshte me shume. 
Deri mbreme kam qene deshmitare e  vetmise time  dhe, medemek  e nderit. Edhe nderi nje m...!
 Sot jam deshmitare e turbullimit te ndergjegjes dhe e ndryshimeve te mija. As nuk e kisha menduar se do te behej keshtu si u be. As atehere kur  beja  fillimisht lozonjaren pastaj te ndrojturen, pastaj prap lozonjaren dhe ndjellesen , pastaj prap  te ndrojturen dhe te ndershmen . (te ndershmen e leshit) I nderroja tabelat e lojes sone   te sapo filluar si te me donte qefi. Nje here vendosja  ca tabela te bardha me shkronja blu (Joshja) dhe  here  ngrija  tabelat te zeza me shkronja te bardha ("Jo"-ja). Ai bente si une.Sapo ai  vendoste tabelat ..une ja  rrezoja . Pra luanim. Ne mbarim te dites e te lojes  se  fundit largohej duke   me  shkruar neper hapsire te heshtjes me tundje te  kokes " Ke vendosur te me cmendesh?! Ok , jam  gati te cmendem, luaj!"
...
Kur kemi me shume se dy veta  per''rreth, i jepem e tera. Kur  largesia midis nesh eshte   e matshme vertikalisht (pra  kur jemi ne kate te ndryshme ) mi numeron te gjithe hapat dhe kohen  qe varet  ndermjet nje hapi nga nje hap tjeter  i shenon  ne doren e  djath'te dhe mi tregon  tinezisht. Une kenaqem kur i them nuk i ke numeruar mire. Ia nxjerr shenimin e mbajtur -gabim. Terbohet.
***

Ate nate... nje nate kur filloji loja . 
Mos e nga sa i bukur ka qene . 
Magjik! 
Mos e nga sa mistrece kam qene. 
Femer!
***
Djalli kish zbritur gjithe bukurine e mashkullit ne te. Une   strukesha ne  ca kende jashte syve te  tij, qe te kenaqesha  duke e pare lirisht e me siguri se nuk po me ve re'. Po thashe , kishte zbritur djalli ate nate  dhe perpos bukurise i kish dhene nga e tija(djallit) edhe shikim te mprehte. me kerkonte me sy  teksa afrohej mesit te hapsires qe e kishim ndare me me shume se 75 veta, deri tek  justifikimi per te pire dicka ne banak. Ma zbuloji kendin e fshehjes. Nga  ku i lame syte  te thonin c'kishin per te thene. Pastaj vu gjuhe nder duar. Dhe pakokecarje leshoji shenjat "eja kerce  , me mua". Leshova koken   mbi supin tim te majte  dhe ai kuptoji"dua shume) ngrita vetullen e kundert(dmth te djathten dhe  u ankova  , duke kuptuar ai "nuk mundem" Ai qeshi  dhe shtriu  buzet  per te kuptuar une se,ai donte  dhe mundej". I ika  kendit dhe kembenguljes se tij duke qeshur  e duke u ndiere une. Mbas kohes qe te  merr nje cigare per ta tymosur deri ke filtra, u ktheva prap. Por ne nje kend tjeter te fshehur. Ai rremonte me sy kendin qe kisha lene. Ndihesha gudulisese ne kerkimin e tij . Ndihej lozonjar ne fshehjet e mija.
S'me gjeti, dhe doli deri aty ku shikohet vendi ku une  tymos cigaret dhe mendimin. Nuk me pa!


(do ta vazhdoj kur te kem kohe)
nderkohe edhe  loja po  vazhdon.
jam bere ashtu (k...) e di. lol
a jam bere?

----------


## dikeafajtore

me ne fund ja ku e ke gati fillimin e romanit tend per te cilin me ke folur aq shume. Qe ketu filloje, mos kerko gje tjeter... eshte e hatashme, e jashtzakonshme....jepi, mos e ler pergjysme

----------


## pelin

perfekt !

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Mjaft me ate (K....).  :buzeqeshje: 
Kur shkruan je e mrekullueshme.
Kur jeton....... e ci duhet te tjereve ,si je ti kur jeton. 
(per sa kohe qe edhe ty, nuk te duhen punet e te tjereve...lol)
Te pakten nje magji, e ke dhunti te pamohueshme nga natyra.

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Bravoooo.........ke shkruar diqka te bukur.(ste dija te tille ne proze)

----------


## macia_blu

eshte hera e pare qe  ulem te shkruaj nje gje(perjetim nese quhet i tille a nese eshte) sa pa mu perzie  dhimbja ne te.Eshte e para here  qe e shkruaj nje gje  duke qeshur gjithe kohen. Eshte hera e pare qe  marrosem keshtu . Dhe qe e pelqekam vetem te tille. Eshte hera e pare qe i tregoj vetes time  embelsisht bukuri femrore  te cilat nuk i kam besuar se i paskam ,duke u marre me thashethemet qe me ben pasqyra! Kam qe ne shtator qe me  buis  nje gje e madhe brenda vetes e nuk me cel. Jam ende ne buisje. Oh sikur te shpertheja!
(roman thote dikea... c'roman moj se me plase  . Puna e romanit po me mbyt nuk guxoj  ta nis  , nuk di... uf c'ma kujtove) 
KAM FRIKEEEEEE. Romanin e kam frike!!!!Edhe pse me shume se deshire per ta bere kam nevoje. Po he..kam frike! SHUME madje, pyetni annen qe  me nxiu jeten e i nxiva jeten me friken per romanin.

----------


## denku

Shume bukur macoke!
Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fiori

E kisha shtypur (print) dhe kam disa ore qe e lexoj dhe rrilexoj...mendim ky qe do te shkruaj dhe nuk ke pse e merr si per te drejte...por mu duk si shkrim shume "ordiner" per lexim por shume ideal per tu jetuar. (ndoshta ordiner eshte pak si shume e mprehte por nuk po me kujtohet fjale tjeter ne shqip per ate cfare dua te te them). 

Nje grua e humbur pas nje burri, nje burre i humbur pas nje gruaje...nejse, nuk po di si te te shkruaj tani _(do rrikthehem me vone)_ pasi kete lloj shkrimi te treguar ne kete menyre do e kisha pritur nga shume te tjere ne kete mjedis, jo nga ty  :buzeqeshje:  (megjithate pergezime per fitoret vet-jake(?).)


Ah - gabimi im - duke qene se ketu eshte meditim atehere e ke 100% te pershtatshem si shkrim, ska me vend per pergezime apo te kunderta te tilla  :konfuz:

----------


## macia_blu

ta vazhdoj?
...po e provoj  edhe  nje cike me tej... (jam duke qeshur serish)


***
U kthye dhe zuri  R  per krahu. I tha me ze, qe mberriti deri tek degjimi im "ma gjej pak se  dua ta nis diku" R-ja  beri sikur me kerkoji dhe u kthye e i tha... "nuk e di ku eshte" Ndersa une duke i pare te gjitha ,shijoja torturen e tij te vogel. E ruajta deri sa u harrua mbas   nje valsi dhe dola andej nga ku nuk me mberrinte shikimii tij, ndoshta as mendja.(c'ia fus kot edhe une, ku me nxe mendja  e tij mua?!)
U afrova  tek banaku, aty ku ai kish zene  bishtin e justifikimit te  etjes per te    me  gjetur  ne  eglendisjen e  lojes. Djali-burre i banakut (banakieri) me zgjati nje gote  kinge (me fron) te zbukuruar me  dy qershi  te varura  ne buze te saj dhe   te mbushur deri ne gjysem me leng miks ,  i  kuq me se shumti lengu. Me tha  ne gjuhe te tij... "merre nga une" Une qesha,  por jo me qerasesin, edhe pse qeshjen ia tregova bujarisht , dhe meqe e dija se kish filluar te me gjuante  do te mashtrohej e do te fshija   destinacionin e vertete  te kesaj qeshje. Qesha me ate qe kercente valsin  tim me nje te huaj. 
Pasi  u binda se ia arrita  tia rrezoj kercimin e tia zgjoi  nje prove te xhelozise  dhe te frikes  se po e braktis lojen  me te. U ktheva edhe me tunduese , po pa pike interesi real nga banakieri e  i  tregova se nuk jam  e ardhur  prej vendit   nga  ai kish ardhur. Terhoqi   nje fjale  nga  gjuha   e huaj per te dy  por  e vetmja e mundur per te komunikuar dhe me tha emrin e pijes "lovely" Me siguri   partneri i lojes  dhe i valleve   kete  lloji pije e njihte dhe   e dinte  c'domethenie merr ne nje rast te tille  si ky i banakierit dhe imi. Iu dhashe kenaqesise  maksimalisht. Banakieri genjehej se po genjehesha  prej tij. Ai tjetri  tashme kercente  rivalitetin pa rival,  ... me  pasigurine  ,dhe emocioni qe  ndjell humbjen e terhiqte siper qefin tim.
(si jane  burrat!!!..hahahaha)!
Ne mua djalli kish adresen e plote  qe  ne  fillim te Eves, kisha siguri per kete. I preka buzet e gotes me buzet e mija  per te  joshur gjoja banakierin e duke provuar   masen alkoolike te pijes, qenesisht  e sigurte se,  mbi profilin tim ai kish hedhur sy te renduar me kureshtje e pak inat. Pasi  e zura shikimin e tij me lak te shikimit tim , e ktheva goten   dhe e derdha lengun  brenda gojes time  tere etje . E percolla  neper fyt'  . Pastaj perplasa buzet sikur  ishte  me e  shijshme se  e forte.
Rrotullova koken  si e zene  ne  nje veprim te pa  hishem  (por qe e kisha bere me dashje) dhe pashe se kishte zgjatur  nje qeshje  te hidhur  nga cepi i buzeve te tij deri tek cepi  i banakut ku mbeshtetej banakieri me kurriz nga ai e me  vemendje nga une. Bera sikur nuk e vura re.  Nje hap, e beri. Dy hapa. Tre hapa. Pese, shtate. Nente hapa duheshin te  me ngjitej per krahu.Nente  burra  ne jeten e femres   tregojne nente rrathet e ferrit. Nente gra ne jeten e burrit mjaftojne    qe ai ti harroi  te nente  kalimet e tmerrit. Ja  e beri edhe nje.  Edhe nje ka mbetur e me zuri. Une fap rrotullova ndjenjesen i dhashe kurrizin e zbuluar deri tek  mesi, u ngrita , shkunda floket sikur nuk e kam pare dhe  renda nga dalja. Ngjita nje shkalle. Dy shkalle. Tre shkalle. Shakellen time  te katert e ngjita ne nje  kohe me shkallen e tij te pare. Une pese ai dy.  Me  zuri   aty ku mbaron lakuriqesia e kurrizit. Ia treta duart, dhe shtova ngjitjes dy shkalle brenda nje hapi. ne shkallen e fundit u ndala. Dhe ia ngjita syte  qe thonin "he cfare do?" Mi nguli syte qe me thane "cfare?" E perserita thenien e syve po me sy  duke i shtuar  nje tundje te kokes  per nga me afer fytyres se tij, gati kercenuese. "he cfare do?" Ndrojta i dha   nje shenje  ne mjekerr. (Kur femra  arrin te  vere ndrojtjen ne nje burre,  ka fituar). Realizova hapin e fundit qe te nxjerr nga fillimi i lojes dhe nga erresira e thyer e shkalleve. U drejtova  andej nga ku  nuk kishte arsye te me ndiqte. U rrotuselle rreth tavolines se xhamte. Rrezoji dicka si padashje me qellim qe te me jepte shenjen e zemerimit. Priti  qe une ti jepja syte e faljes. Nuk ia dhashe. Madje nuk i dhashe asnje pale sy. U kthye andej nga kishim dale. Ndrojta  qe kish  ndritur  zbehtesisht ne mjekrren e tij pak me pare e qe tani ishte zevendesuar me  zemerim xheloz kishte leshuar ca rrenje  ne gjithe qenien time. U rrit ndrojtja e tij e mu be inat. (Femrat zakonisht nuk zemerohen inatosen!). Mora inatin  per dore  dhe zbrita   ne  banak. Kerkova goten time po nuk e gjeta. Ai mbante goten e tij ne njeren dore dhe hakmarrjen  ne doren tjeter. Hakmarrjen e di  se cfare e kishte, ndersa pijen ne gote nuk e di.Ia shfaqa inatin me nje qeshje te zverdhur . Nuk iu fsheha me. Rrija ne balle te shikimit te tij  pa asnje ndrojtje  pa asnje  ndjenje. Thjesht me vinte ta kercenoja me fundin e lojes . Gjithe mbrmjen e  mbetur e  mbajta te varur ne bisht te syrit duke i treguar vetem fytyren e  inatit. Keshtu munda ta bej te kujdeset per arsyen e inatit tim, duke i fshehur nje lendim fallso qe e krijova  per rastin ne kete rast.
Une e dija se shtireshim. Edhe ai e dinte se shtireshim. Shtireshim, sikur ishim te vegjel mesatarisht. Kjo eshte loja e  dy te pamunderve  qe gjuajne  kendshmerine e lojes.
***
Me kujtohet shpesh si me pati thene Anna, para takimit te pare.
"Eshte burre gjuajtes , ka sy te pashem, shpues. Perndryshe  duhet te themi se eshte qefli i madh. Por pervecse eshte rob i qejfit te vet, eshte edhe  rob i nje gruaje  gjithashtu.(gruaja eshte e lumtur) E keshtu qe kollajshmerisht bie  ne  robrine e lojes. Luan mire  ne loje por vetem i robruar."
I pata thene Annes" A nuk eshte krejt jeta jone nje  loje e mbarueshme!" .

***
Nuk e di pse une dhe ajo(Anna) mendojme kaq njesoj per njerezit, per burrat,  per lojrat   per jeten  dhe vetet tona. Per vjeshten,per ujin, per nitin, per henrin. Madje edhe per ato qe nuk mendohen, ne mendojme njesoj. Nese ne nuk jemi dot binjake, pasi vertete kemi pothuaj te njeten moshe, te njejtin vit lindje  e ne muaj shirash. Une ne muajin e shiut shkurt, ajo ne muajin e shiut shtator.  ka gjasa te verteta qe mendjet ti kemi binjake.
Ndryshojme ne te dyja,  vetem ne fate!


( do ta vazhdoj) 
  ketu dua te pershendes   QYFON, nuk e di pse me eshte mbushur mendja se ai me ka inkurajuar per ta shkruar kete qe  shkrova e po shkruaj. Po ta kisha mik  (qyfon ) (edhe pse e kam mik, do ti  hyja ne borxh  duke  i kerkuar te ma perkthente  kete... dhe e di pse? Dua ta lexoji personazhi  i tregimit. Qyfooooooo!
Macia komplet budallaqe. lol

----------


## macia_blu

o fior' e di qe te kam xhan? pls besoje.
dhe per kete nuk po e bnej asnje kundershtim. Ndoshta   histroia nuk ka moral qe duhet   reklamuar se mesohet rinia dhe adoleshenca te kurverojne . Po nuk mud te  thuash  se kjo histori ordinere me nje  personazh femer qe duket dhe ben si ordinere ose  me keq se ordinere nuk eshte shkruar ...  me bukur se ordinerce. (nuk  jam ne asnje tentative per te bere nje refim filozofik  apo per te treguar  "klasin" tim , sic me sugjeron gjithnje  nje mik. Ti mendon se po te dua  une  ...nuk di te te dukem klasi? Na kane lodhur femrat me dukje klasike! Burrat  me gra  e te thare  nga etja na kane nxire jeten. Nuk u prish bota  per nje loje . Do te thuash ti sa e vertete eshte  kjo histori qe tregohet si kaq e vertete. C'rendesi ka/ Ne fund te fundit po shohim nje femer  qe ka zbritur nga pema e delirit te madheshtise  dhe e moralit . Ku ka gje me te moralshme  qe te jesh ajo qe je .  psh une  jam komplet budallaqe. lol
perqafime!

----------


## katana

po me pelqen kjo loja jote mace; me pelqen shume kur je ajo qe je. klase me vete. 

katka
ps mos na le thate; he se te qyfoja futem un mik si te duash ti se me ka si me hater. lol

----------


## macia_blu

katka blu-gri. se mos po me prish pune moj  duke  dashur te me ndreqesh. lol
a je e sigurte??? Perndryshe do kerkoj ndihme ketej nga  canadaja.lol
po nuk ma perktheu qyfo do ta le  shqip e te paperfunduar dhe lojes do i bej naften.
nuk ia besoj as petro zhejit me shume se qyfos. 
Moj po ku eshte ky? Di kush gje? (qyfo , dmth)
 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## che guevara

eh  moj mace nuk e ke zgjedhur kot titullim apo jo?
ke nje endje te bukur ne parmenden e fjales te cilen njerezit e kane pagezuar LETERSI thjesht ta kam ziline une i gjorri  che
po mbi te gjitha ta jap doren si mik i juaji i perhershem

----------


## che guevara

desh harrova po ti paske qene e mire bile shume e mire edhe ne proze?
dhe te them perhajr romai yt

----------


## Fiori

Macja as mos e merr parasysh ate nderhyrjen time me lart. Gjithmone jam mesuar se ti shkruan tek letersia dhe tu drejtova me vrap. Ditari i Meditimeve eshte ku njeriu mediton e ne fund te fundit une apo asnjeri tjeter nuk ka asnje te drejte te thote mire apo keq per nje shkrim te tille, pasi ti keshtu e ke ndjere keshtu e ke shkruar. (nuk ka lidhje fare as me moralin, cdo njeri e ka vete moralin e tij ne dore, nuk ka nevoje tja u hedhim fajet idhujve per gabimet tona).

Dua te te kujtoj dicka nq se eshte meditim dhe egziston si ngjarje une i fshij te gjitha keto qe kam thene. Nq se ke pasur parasysh thjesht te shkruash dicka tek kjo teme, atehere eshte me mire ta hedhim tek letersia dhe ta plackisim cik me te thena e te pathena  :buzeqeshje:  


Gjithe te mirat (dhe lexo te zezen mbi te bardhe lart, se mos fillosh merzitesh per ndonje kuptim te dyfishte  :macka e bardhe:  )

----------


## macia_blu

....
nuk kam dashur te mendosh se  jam lenduar ose se te kam kuptuar permbys apo keq...
e qe te jem me tej   e sinqerte as vete nuk e di se cfare eshte...thjesht jam liruar na fjale te mbytura ne fyt te njera tjetres. Kisha nje gjendje ashtu...dhe thashe   po shkruaj  ke meditimet   sepse   ..sepse...ku e di une sepse.
(nuk kisha bere ndonjehere nga keto dhe thashe ta provoj)lol
Lexova nje shkrim meditativ te  qyfos...(kjo eshte e verteta) dhe u nxita te hedh dicka  timen lakuriq. Pa dashur te dukem imituese pervecse ne guxim.
......
pra ... aspak nuk kam menduar keq..per sa ke thene...pastaj e di ti fior se ky shkrimi (i pari qeme ndodh keshtu)  me ben te qesh me vete  sa here e lexoj dhe sa here i shkruaj ndonjerit ose lexoj ndonjerin ..edhe  kur te lexova edhe kur tu pergjigja kam qene ne qejf..pa asnje pike nervi apo ...grricje ...)
ka gjasa  qe te shkruaj  tash e mbarap vetem ketu se me jep nje gjendje   fantastike, qe as ta emertoj dot nuk di)
Meqe jam ne qejf.. te perqaf me qejf.
xhan xhan'

----------


## matilda

Te pershendes dhe shume urime per romanin qe me sa kuptova ke vendosur te botosh.
Jam e sigurt se do te kesh sukses.
Do te doja te njihesha me mire me ju,se kam degjuar fjale shume te mira per ju.
Me respekt  Matilda!!!

----------


## macia_blu

pse jo...  mund te njihemi ..jetoj ne michigan (pyet bledin) perndryshe me shkruaj ke macia blu.
nuk di c'te them.... eshte hera e pare qe diksuh me thote se ka degjuar fjale te mire per mua. lol
flm per gjithe sa  ke shkruar .... vertet flm.
perqafime.

----------


## Zana Vizitorit

Pershendetje mace,qe me sa kam pa ketu quhesh Elinde.Kam kohe qe te ndjek dhe ne forum dhe tash ketu.
         Nuk di te komentoj gjate si ketu keta te tjeret(pa dasht te ofendoj njeri)qe pak dine per letersine.(edhe ata qe diqka dine ti u bie kokes).Dua ti them veq dy thenje te vjetra:
-Cdo gje ne kohen e vet.
-dhe per nje plesht nuk digjet jorgani.Tung

----------


## macia_blu

vazhdimi, nese mund te  quhet e mund te jete vertete vazhdim.


***
Erdhi nga mbas shpines se pritjes time. Kisha marre filxhanin e kafese qe me tret gjumin (besdisesin tim, te cilin e luftoj me gjithefare mjetesh te mundshme) dhe rija ne shkallen e ndermjetme te mendimit.
Degjova  te hallakateshin neper  hapsiren lartoshe te korridorit zanoret e emrit tim "eia"dhe neper koridoret e zerit te tij vuanin bashketingelloret "lnd", hapa deren  sa per  te me zene koken dhe  perserita emrin tim te plote  qe  mbante  pyetjen "me thirri  njeri mua?" -Po, thirra une- tha ai. -"Sa per te ditur se ku je, thane syte e  tij,dhe disa pyetje  picerruese  i nxori nga  levizja  e duarve.
I leshova nje shikim  nga koka tek kembet.... "a per kete me thirre" dhe e mbylla veten  prap jashte deres. Mbeti mes lartesise se korridorit pa ditur c'te bente. U ula prap ne shkallen  e ndermjetme te mendimit .Kete mbasdite me ka hyre dreqi ne bark e me ngrinte lart per nga gjoksi nje vullnet per lufte e hakmarrje, pa e ditur se kundra kujt.Ndjeja nevojen per te ndare pergjgesine me dike edhe pse nuk kisha asnje lloji pergjgjesie per te ndare. Kur ndihem keshtu , nen vullnete lufte... duhet besuar se ajo(lufta) ka filluar disa min' me pare  brenda meje.Kete shpesh e quaj lufte kunder luftes. Duhet te  falenderoj  virtytet e trasheguara  te dashurise e te  bindjes,  te cilet e ruajne me seriozitet forcen e tyre dhe nuk bien kurre ne grackete krenarise time  ose te urrejtjes.
 Por jo gjithmone  iu shpetoj nderkembeseve te gabimeve . "Nje e keqe e vogel jo gjithnje eshte me e mire se nje e keqe me e madhe" Fillimi i gabimeve  eshte se nuk kam ditur te organizohem dhe te  nda disiplinen nga mejshteria e displinimit .

***
Ne mesdite i isha ne pune per nje pune. I dhashe rendesi dukjes gje qe nuk e bej shpesh per te.  U pershendeta me te gjitha koleget e tij femra, te cilat me numeruan qerpiket e  nuk me thane se  sa kisha . Pastaj erdh ai. Pa u afrua me thirri te afrohesha, dhe shtoj se duhej ta ndiqja deri ne zyre. Hapat e mij iu binden ndjekjes. Mbas fjaleve , me vu dy gisht gjuhe nen vath, dhe nje pellembe peregjysem ne gjoks.(instikti i joshjes per te bere gjera te ndaluara nuk vdes kurre, dhe gjetja  e nje justifikimi te arsyeshem per ta bere  te ndaluaren  eshte gjithnje e mundur   per tu bere mbrojtja e tyre)E shtyva vetem pasi ubinda se me deshironte akoma. Kur dola nuk i besova zerit  per te thene fjalen pershendetese   per koleget.
***
Pasi kish  mundur ti  shkelte me kembe minutat e  kotesise  e te  ndjerit i lene   ne mes te korridorit kish hyre   ne  deren  djathtas tij. Aty fle pianioja me gjithe nje kitare perbri. Zgjohen  ndonjehere  prej duarve te tij ne ndonje te diele. Sonte nuk eshte  e diel, eshte e hene. Madje as megjes  nuk eshte, eshte mbremje. Nderkohe une hura ne varrin tim te perkoheshem (dhomen tim) Dhe abortoja nervat. Diku dikush qe  nuk e kam njohur ne asnje dikur i adaptonte nervat e mija  gjysem te ngordhura nga computeri(nje bisede ne msn), duke shijuar memesine  e tundimeve  nevojshmerisht. Nderkohe me neperkembnin tingujt me ca tundime  te reja  te ngjitesha deri aty  ku shihen  gishtat qe rrihnin bardhe e zi tastat-nota. Fishesha pa sukses  mbas ajrit qe permbente largesine nje meter. Ai me lexonte  kenaqesisht embelsine qe me ngjitnin tingujt....
***
Me vone kur permbyset dita  me gjithe date  dhe fillon    dita e  re me nate( pra ose 12 e mesit te nates) kalon nje sorre  mbi cati duke krrakeruar. Sorra  mbi  cati eshte  shenje e keqe , po nuk po merzitem pasi catia s'eshte imja (ketu asgje  s'eshte jotja , asgje) Vazhdoj cudine time  per sorren e jo merakun per shenjen
"c'dreqin do sorra mbi cati pa kotece  e pula per'rreth?!"
...
Po shkoj ne kotecin tim te shfletoj kujtimet qe me ngacmoj sorra.
( Sa mire e kam ditur se do me lere mendja  heret dhe se kujtimet grumbuj grumbuj do te me ejne rremuje.- Ne fakt as  kete nuk e kam ditur une  po ajo...)
po e tregoj se kush dhe  si...

12 vjec, disa dite mbas tete marsit.

Mesuese e letersise , Angjelina , shkruan ne derrase te zeze nje fjali.   Mbi te  shton me  te gjitha shkronjat e medha  fjalen "hartim"  dhe e nenvizon me dy vija. Pastaj, lexon me ze fjaline.
Tema:"8-Marsi , dita e Nenes." Kishim dy ore   rradhazi me te , dhe meqe po pertonte  te   bente  shpjegime e pyetje e  ku e di une , ia   keputi, hartim , pa pritur pa menduar. Shperndau fletoret e hartimit  te cilat i mori nga nje dollap i ngrene qosheve. Une  siha ne banke  me Aleksin dhe Dritanin. Aleksi e filloji hartimin, me nenen, me nenen e nenes , me nenen e nenave   .... dhe e mbaroj mbaroj me  nenen parti. dritani nuk iishte shkruar asnje fjale gjithe oren e pare. As une. Ra zilja. U hallakatem neper bankat e njeri tjetrit. Antoni dhe Flora  dorzuan fletoret dhe dolen("lum si ata"   mendova une , "nje ore pushim" ). Mbas dhjete min ra prap zilja  dhe mbas ziles heshtja. Dritani prap nuk shkruante., me ceku me beryl e me tha "Ca te shkruaj?" Ngrita supet dhe   shtyva fletoren time  me gisht  qe ta shikonte se as une nuk kisha   ditur ende c'te shkruaja. Me ktheu pak kurrizin dhe   filloj. Si per inerci fillova edhe une. (perafersisht keshtu)
...
"Askush asgje nuk  kane  c;tiu dhurojne atyre sot. Vecse  nje fjale  dashurie  qe  i kane thene vit per vit e feste per feste. Ndersa une  nuk e kam  as ATE. Po kjo nuk do te thote se mund te rri pa mbledhur    edhe une nje tufe lule  si shoqet e mija. dhe i mblodha   disa lule te rralla e te nxituara ne  mars   dhe maje    ulzave    hypa e kupta    dy tri dege   qe kishin shperthyer pergjysem. I mbajta lulet deri ne kthesen ku shikohet shtepia ime. Po te dalesh ne Kulme,(kulme=mal i larte,  perballe fshatit , ku  veres mbledhim  barna  per ti shitur e per te blere  palen e re te   rrobave per  fillim- vitin -shkollor) e ta shikosh fshtatin   shtepite e tij do te duken si lule e rralla e  te nxituara te marsit. ndersa   permbri  tij (fshatit) zgjaton lumi , si fiongo blu e  zgjidhur.Lulet qe kisha mbledhur  vunin  vyshkjen  heren ne njeren dore e here ne tjetren. Mu be se  donin uje. (lulet) Dhe sa kaq mendova "po ia fal lumit, diku do ti coji ai, mbase edhe lumenjt e kane nje nene!" Dhe i hodha. Me  parakrah  fshiva nje lot qe me kish rene  ku ta dish ndoshta  nga era e ftohte qe me rrihte fytyren, ndoshta... Kur shkova be shtepi   i thashe njerkes gjithe mirsjellje "gezuar tete marsin"
Mbasdite prita  vellane e madh', se do te shkonim ne varre.
... Tek kembet e varrit te saj varet nje shelg vajtueshem. Mora nje  dege prej tij dhe ia vura perbri. Vellai kish shkruar nje kartoline, mbi te cilen me tha te shkruaja emrin tim. Nuk e lexova vetem se pashe se kishin shkruar emrat e tyre edhe babai me dy vellezerit e tjere. Ndenjem   per me shume se 15 min' perballe njeri tijetrit dhe varrin e  nenes ne mes, pa folur asnje fjale  e me sy  mbi te. Une rremoja  mbi varr me deget e brishte  te shelgut, ndersa ai  pastronte   ca guralece dhe  ia rrjeshtonet    rrethimit guremadh, e gur'rralluar. Vdekje per vdekje  guret e   varrit te saj rralloheshin. Dikush i merr per te rrethua nje varr te ri, pa e ditur se ai eshte avrri i nenes tone. Para   3 vitesh vellai im 3  vite me i vogel se une, pati vu kujen mes varreve , kur pa nje burre te terhiqte  njerin nga guret rrethues. U dyfishuan vaji dhe dhimbja ate dite ne varre. Mezi mbahej jeta ne kembe.
...
U kthyem ne shtepi  ne  te  muzgur.
Tete Marsi ne shtepine time  eshte i heshtur, ndoshta ngaqe mungon Ajo".  Keshtu e mbylla hartimin, dhe fletoren   ne nje kohe  me  mbarimin e ores.  E vendosa ne tavolinen  e  mesueses, si   te gjithe  dhe dola. Mbas meje doli Dritani. Mbas nesh doli mesuesja.
...
Mbas tre ditesh mesuesja vjen ne klase me dy fletore mbi rregjister dhe canten ne sup.

----------

